# Riesiges Installproblem (amd64)

## karloff

Hallo, ich hab nen ziemliches Problem, bin ehrlich gesagt mit meinen Ideen total am Ende.

Folgendes:

Hab mir nen neuen Rechner gebastelt

amd64 x2 5200+

asus-sli deluxe board

2gb ram

nv gforce 8500gt

Nun würde ich gerne gentoo für amd64 installieren doch gestaltet sich die install für mich unmöglich.

Zur sys Gestaltung:

root =etx3

boot etx2

usr/portage =raiserfs

also eigentlich standart bis darauf das portage aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen auf ne raiserfs Partition ausgelagert wurde.

Als grundlage hat die amd64 Anleitung auf www.gentoo.org gedient.

Die Probleme fangen schon bei dem entpacken des portage snapshot und stage3 an dort bekomme ich meist die Fehlermeldung:

```

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.

        Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

Zuerst bin ich davon ausgegangen das es am ram liegt, den habe ich allerdings in sämtlichen denkbaren Konstellationen mit memtest86 nächste lange durchgecheckt.

Dann habe ich die Hardware als Board und CPU getauscht, aber das Problem ist nach wie vor da.

Nach div. malen wo man probiert hat die Archive zu entpacken ist es irgendwann geschafft.

Dann habe ich versucht, weil ich dachte die es könnte an outdatet packeten liegen das gesamte sys stundenlang auf den fast aktuellen stand gebracht, bis auf glibic und ggc und perl konnte ich alle packete updaten die anderen sterben leider immer und immer wieder beim compilieren

beispiel: 

```

var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.md: In function 'recog_21':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:17405: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [insn-recog.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line   26:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1548:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1422:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *              LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" \

 *              STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" \

 *              LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" \

 *              BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" \

 *              ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} \

 *              || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with profiledbootstrap

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/temp/build.log'.

```

full log: http://pastebin.com/f1ec4f143

ich hatte gehofft das es vielleicht alles am Kernel liegt und wollte mir einen basteln, nachdem ich das System so gut es ging auf den neuesten stand gebracht habe.

und zwar mit gernkernel

allerdings funktioniert auch genkernel nicht 

```

 LD      drivers/video/fb.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x8.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/font.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

full log: http://pastebin.com/f77824d7a

zum schluss noch mal meine make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache userfetch parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_DIR="/usr/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose" # --quiet --ask

# x86 binhost

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/All/"

# AMD64 binhost

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://e.ututo.org.ar/k8/"

PKGDIR="/home/binpkg"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

# negative

USE="-ipv6 -pppd -isdnlog -arts -emboss -gnome -kde -cups -skins"

# proc

USE="${USE} fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy"

# net

USE="${USE} sockets ssl wireshark tordns"

# div

USE="${USE} branding slang spell acpi dbus hal startup-notification bash-completion crypt icq imap innodb java javascript jikes junit mysql offensive tetex fontconfig glitz battery cpufreq hal xml fuse justify amuled device-mapper"

# graphics

USE="${USE} svga dri opengl gtk cairo truetype X xinerama xscreensaver xcomposite emerald tk imagemagick aalib libcaca xv"

# sound

USE="${USE} alsa esd music audacious amr vorbis amarok"

# media

USE="${USE} mpeg jpeg jpeg2k gif png tiff dvd dvdr cdr wma vcd mad mp3 a52 ogg divx win32codecs quicktime real encode ffmpeg mplayer cdparanoia gmedia realmedia wmp qt3 qt3support qt4 aac dv lame dv dvdread xvid dvb gstreamer vdr mng x264 xine"

# input

USE="${USE} unicode"

# language

USE="${USE} nls"

# partition

USE="${USE} fat jfs ntfs reiser4 reiserfs xfs hsf"

LINGUAS="de en en_GB"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

```

und hier nochmal die cpuinfo

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2612.461

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 5228.52

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2612.461

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 5224.13

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 56 Jan 27 22:01 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/
```

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen, ich bin wirklich ratlos was ich noch machen kann, hab ich irgendwas vergessen, wenn jemand ne idee hat oder noch mehr infos beräuchte einfach bescheit sagen liefer sie gerne nach, solange ich es irgendwie schaffe gentoo zum laufen zu kriegen.

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn auch sschon versucht den stage-tarball +snapshot nochmal neu herunterzuladen, am besten von einem anderen Server?

Denn diese Meldung sagt eigenlich dass das file corrupt ist, also defekt!!

```
bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing. 

        Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout) 

 

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted. 

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
```

Nur weil es beim x-ten mal geklappt hat heißt es noch lange nicht dass die Daten auch OK sind...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Genone

Da die Fehler offenbar bei längerer CPU Belastung auftreten würde ich mal spontan auf Überhitzung tippen.

----------

## schachti

 *karloff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zuerst bin ich davon ausgegangen das es am ram liegt, den habe ich allerdings in sämtlichen denkbaren Konstellationen mit memtest86 nächste lange durchgecheckt.
> 
> Dann habe ich die Hardware als Board und CPU getauscht, aber das Problem ist nach wie vor da.
> ...

 

Hast Du mal ein paar Stunden cpuburn laufen lassen? Da die Probleme unregelmäßig auftreten, wären Hardware-Probleme sicher die wahrscheinlichste Lösung.

 *karloff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zum schluss noch mal meine make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat zwar mit Deinem Problem nichts zu tun, aber einen guten Teil dieser "USE flags" gibt es gar nicht.

----------

## karloff

Danke erstmal für die tipps die files hab ich mir schon von mehren mirrors gezogen, alle das selbe auch md5 alles okay

wie ich schon geschrieben hab dann müsste bei beiden komponenten der identische fehler gewesen sein, weil ich sowohl wie ich schon schrieb die hardware ausgetauscht habe board + cpu speicher hat stundenlange memtest folter ohne beanstatung überstanden.

cpu hat ebenfalls nen ganzen tag prime95 belastet, temp ging max. bis 48°C normal war eher 38/40 - denke mal diese probleme kann man ausschließen, auch die festplatte da der gleiche fehler auch im ramdrive passiert., also der mit dem entpacken.

Und das mit den cpu flags weiß ich selbst, aber ich hab noch nichts gefunden welches jetzt die richtigen sind.

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

irgendwie klingt das Ganze trotzdem nach Hardwareproblem. Nachdem schon Board und CPU getauscht wurde - was ist mit dem RAM? Boote mal Knoppix und teste damit etwas (z.B. portage auspacken). Nimm vielleicht auch mal eine minimale make.conf.

MfG

BM

----------

## think4urs11

 *karloff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # proc
> ...

 

Ich glaube du verwechselst da USE mit CPU-Flags.

Ansonsten mal den obligatorischen Schuß ins Blaue: Hast du schon mal die Datenkabel deiner Festplatten getauscht?

Bietet sich an da CPU/RAM ja scheinbar funktionieren und die Fehler vor allem bei (verstärkter) Plattenaktivität auftreten (entpacken/compilen usw.).

----------

## karloff

Problem wurde gelöst, lag an nem Ram, merkwürdige Sache memtest hat den ram zich mal überprüft ohne jeden fehler ..

jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage wie finde ich die richtigen cpu flags raus, mir ist sehr wohl wie ich schon schrieb bewust das da auch falsche stehen nur hab ich nix gefunden wo stand welche flags nun wirklich cpu flags sind.

----------

## schachti

 *karloff wrote:*   

> Problem wurde gelöst, lag an nem Ram, merkwürdige Sache memtest hat den ram zich mal überprüft ohne jeden fehler ..

 

Die Tatsache, dass memtest keinen Fehler findet, bedeutet halt nicht, dass es keinen Fehler gibt. Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus.

 *karloff wrote:*   

> jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage wie finde ich die richtigen cpu flags raus

 

Falls Du die CFLAGS meinst: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags.

Falls Du die USE flags meinst: http://gentoo-portage.com/USE.

----------

